# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  New Moderator

## Paul Rust

*Please join me in congratulating Jo-Anna (jace).*
*Jo has accepted a position as a moderator for our forum. We all know she is a wonderful person and will do a great job. Congratulations Jo-Anna and thank you for volunteering your time and knowledge here.*

----------



----------


## Jace

*Thanks, Ebony!  Have to even out the boys a bit.  Thank you to John, Kurt, Paul and Ebony for giving me a great opportunity. *

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah, congratulations

----------


## Julia

Congratulations Jo Anna!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Terry

Congratulations Jo Anna!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Thank you!  Should I tell them now that I'm computer illiterate?? *

----------


## Brian

> *Thank you!  Should I tell them now that I'm computer illiterate?? *


Nah, they'll figure it out after you accidentally ban yourself :Big Grin: 

Congrats :Smile:

----------


## hyla

Yay. The pressure is on now. Get ready to be hounded for answers to lifes most mind bending froggie questions.  :Smile:

----------


## RikoAustria

'Gratz!

----------


## Jace

*Lol-thanks everyone...and Brian...I can completely see myself doing that!!    Oh boy. *

----------


## 1beataway

Her? Really?  :Confused:  You sure???



Just kidding, Jo. Congratz.  :Big Applause:

----------


## Jace

*Thanks, Elaine.  Are you ready to get started on your tanks tomorrow?  Can't wait to see those pictures! *

----------


## 1beataway

I bought even more plants. I have now spent double of what I spent when I said I had spent more on the frog tanks than on my own garden. (Hope that made sense.) But yep, ready to work on them tomorrow.

But this thread isn't about me. It's about....some crazy person. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tropicok

Hope we don't drive you nutz, Jace.  Hooray for the girls on this forum.

----------


## Jace

*Thank you! As for being driven crazy, it would be a short drive, let me tell you...and at least I would be in great company for the road trip!*

----------


## Paul Rust

> *Thank you! As for being driven crazy, it would be a short drive, let me tell you...and at least I would be in great company for the road trip!*


 *I call shotgun!!!!!!*

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Congrats Jo-Anna!!!  :Big Applause:

----------


## spec

Congratz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jace

*Thanks Jeff.  I love your avatar by the way-did you draw it?*

*Paul, I thought you were driving and I was shotgun???*

----------


## Jace

*Thanks Spec! *

----------


## JimO

Congratulations Jace!  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## Eel Noob

Grats. Well deserved :Big Applause:

----------


## Jace

*Thanks guys! *

----------


## lnaminneci

> Hope we don't drive you nutz, Jace. Hooray for the girls on this forum.


I second that!  :Big Grin: 

Jo-Anna,

YAY!!!!   I know you will be AWESOME!  Congratulations!    :Big Applause: 

Just got back from Vacay and have to get caught up on all the froggie happenings!  lol  Thank goodness for Facebook.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

~Lesley

----------


## Jace

*Thanks Lesley!  Most of my FB friends had no clue what an honor it was to be asked, but I knew you would!  And we missed you on here, so welcome back! *

----------

